# Bob Burton Goes Ninja



## Bob (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 21, 2009)

eek!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 21, 2009)

Ninja's don't wear khakis....


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 21, 2009)

The Kawasaki-khaki ninja.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 21, 2009)

Aren't ninjas supposed to be a bit more... inconspicuous?


----------



## person917 (Apr 21, 2009)

He's the ninja hiding in the background.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm gonna meet the world's greatest (at being bad  ) ninja in less than 2 months.

Ok


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 21, 2009)

ninga motercycle. Cool!!! 
☻/
/▌bob is a ninja 

He chop Tim. 
Tim is dead. 
/▌
/ \ ☺

Tim went to heaven to visit the bunny.
(\__/)
(='.'=) 
(")_(")


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 21, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> ninga



Uh shat, wotch oot wish dat boddy.


----------



## brunson (Apr 22, 2009)

I got rid of my bike when I got my daughter, I'd probably be dead by now if I hadn't. 0-60 in 1.8s wasn't the problem, it was the 75-120 in 1.6 that almost got me killed. 

Stay safe, Bob.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 22, 2009)

the green ninja


----------



## Bob (Apr 22, 2009)

I was wearing khakis because I meant to go to work...I just wound up buying a bike instead.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 22, 2009)

ah.. ya people often buy modes of transport instead of working from what i hear, cant wait to get a summer job (and maby this year ill get me a car or something)


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 22, 2009)

Bob, do you have input for your eulogy? Now would be the time to offer it up.


----------



## qazefth (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice bike bob! Did you bring that to your school?


----------



## kaixax555 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, that motorbike looks good.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ninja's don't wear khakis....





Bob said:


> I was wearing khakis because I meant to go to work...I just wound up buying a bike instead.


Stored for eternity


----------



## holypasta (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry, bob, but nothing about that picture is ninja-ish.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 23, 2009)

holypasta said:


> sorry, bob, but nothing about that picture is ninja-ish.



Besides the ninja.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 23, 2009)

Bob's behind the fence, he's hiding and we can only view him through the cracks.

Little did we know that the guy on the bike was his next target...


----------



## Poke (Apr 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Ninja's don't wear khakis....
> ...



Mind if I sig that?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 23, 2009)

Poke said:


> Mind if I sig that?


if you ask me, in every situation you should do then ask


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2009)

holypasta said:


> sorry, bob, but nothing about that picture is ninja-ish.



Dude who do you think you are?


----------

